# Black Calvus mouth breathing



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

[video]IMG_0388.mp4[/video]I have 6 Black Calvus who are all doing well since getting them a few weeks ago. However one of the darkest black ones is mouth breathing at the bottom of the tank. The Nitrates are 10-20 and I have been changing the water in the tank daily 15-20% for 3 days because three days ago the nitrates were 80. Anything you can recommend?


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

I cannot seem to upload video


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

Adding that mouth breathing is very fast.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How big are they? You expect to rehome 4 and end up with two.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> How big are they? You expect to rehome 4 and end up with two.


So I bought six..two are very dark black so I assume they are male. One lighter one is a little bit bigger than the rest. They were all sold as one inch..the one slightly bigger is maybe a quarter inch bigger. I noticed that the bigger ?female is a big bully. I saw this today as I was studying them to see what could be wrong. I am pretty tired (lol) of Cichlid drama right this minute. I feel that the male was being harassed by the larger one so I fortunately had a 40 gallon tank I could put him in with the shellies. As I was getting him out, I noticed the other male breathing fast also, then I noticed that she was going after them all. So I moved everyone but her into the 40 gallon tank.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

I covered both tanks to allow them all to rest and turned out the lights.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't know if Calvus are similar to Comps when it comes to water changes, but Comps are about the most sensitive fish I have when water is changed. You can remove the water as fast as you want, but when refilling I run the water at a very slow pace. This seems to be the most tolerable for them. If I fill to fast they are at the bottom mouth breathing like you described.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

judyok said:


> I don't know if Calvus are similar to Comps when it comes to water changes, but Comps are about the most sensitive fish I have when water is changed. You can remove the water as fast as you want, but when refilling I run the water at a very slow pace. This seems to be the most tolerable for them. If I fill to fast they are at the bottom mouth breathing like you described.


 WOW Judy..I never knew that about refilling. Thanks I will try your trick. I thought a small water change was all I needed to do frequently but I will try your approach. Also I put in the prime and stability while the water is filling. IS that ok?


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

This morning I saw that the Calvus were fine in the new tank separated from the dominant Calvus. No signs of heavy breathing. Mission accomplished!


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

That's good to hear. They get stressed but recovery. Next time just and enough prime for the whole tank after draining what you want out. Be sure there is enough prime for the whole tank not just the amount your replacing. After that, just slowly add water.


----------

